# Sticky  Unitronic Performance Software for 3.0TFSI EA839 engines - Now Available, OBD2 Port Compatible with UC+



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

**​


Unitronic® Performance Software is now available for the B9 S4®, S5® and SQ5® equipped with the 3.0TFSI EA839 (CWG) engine. With testing and validations completed, power outputs are increased by up to *+103HP/ +121LB-FT* with Unitronic Stage 1+ 93octane/98ron Performance Software for a maximum of *454HP / 481LB-FT*. Unitronic is also proud to announce this software upgrade is entirely compatible with its UniCONNECT+ cable, empowering Clients to tune their vehicles themselves directly through the OBD-2 port within minutes, from the comfort of their own home or garage.



*AVAILABLE UNITRONIC SOFTWARE

*








With baseline figures and data acquisition completed in stock format, Unitronic interprets the data and recalibrates the Bosch MG1 engine control unit equipped on the B9 S4, S5 and SQ5 to achieve optimal performance through an increase in boost, optimized ignition timing, lambda, camshaft timing, and much more. Research and development of Unitronic’s Performance Software continues with further dyno, track, and road testing, while closely monitoring running conditions through high-speed data logging tools and equipment to ensure maximum performance is achieved, while maintaining complete OEM-like reliability and drivability.


After extensive development time and countless hours of flash protocol testing, a multitude of empirical data is collected from around the world. Once a thorough analysis is completed, Unitronic calibrators develop the Performance Software which is fully optimized for maximum performance while staying within the constraints of the OEM hardware to ensure reliability and drivability are maintained. This results in Stage 1 (91 octane/95 RON) and Stage 1+ (93 octane/98 RON) ECU calibrations fully supported by Unitronic's UniCONNECT+ cable.


Unitronic is committed to continuing development of the 3.0TFSI EA839 engine platform found in the B9 S4/S5 and SQ5, with plans to roll out additional fuel support for E85 and Race Gas in the near future.


​

Unitronic's Performance Software is optimized for use with Unitronic's Carbon Fiber Intake System and Intercooler Upgrade.* For best results, Unitronic strongly recommends these hardware upgrades to achieve advertised power figures. Without these hardware upgrades, users can expect a loss of up to 20HP.





​

[HR][/HR]
*FEATURES
*







*Optimized Responsiveness, Smoothness, Drivability, and Comfort
*
Unitronic’s ECU calibrations are engineered to improve engine response and reduce low-end lag. Unitronic’s Performance Software has gained worldwide recognition and is well known for its broad powerband, with smooth power delivery, maximizing responsiveness and “area under the curve”, under normal and hard acceleration.








*Ignition Timing Precisely Calibrated for Higher Octane Fuel
*
Engine calibration optimized to take advantage of higher fuel quality to extract maximum energy from the combustion. Therefore, when using a higher octane fuel, more power and better fuel efficiency will be achieved.








*Optimized Maximum Output
*
Unitronic’s ECU Calibrators deliver the maximum power output while staying within the operational limits of the factory engine and drivetrain components. Specifically, this results in the highest engine performance without sacrificing the reliability of the engine, turbocharger, or other engine and drivetrain components.








*Factory Safety Limiters Retained
*
OEM “fail safes” are retained within the ECU calibration. Close monitoring of all operation parameters ensures that engine operation stays within factory components limits, resulting in reliability.








*Power Delivery Perfectly Optimized Throughout the Power Band
*
Aligned with the OEM strategy, the calibration is designed to offer a large flat torque plateau to provide a smooth and linear power band. Maximum torque output is achieved sooner and maintained longer which creates a broader torque plateau and greater area under the curve. This results in an improved acceleration and optimal engine operation.








*Speed Governor Removed
*
Vehicle speed limiter within ECU is removed. (Subject to transmission rotational speed limit.)








*Improved Fuel Efficiency
*
Optimized timing and injection in cruising condition allows for an improved fuel efficiency, under normalized driving conditions.








*Engineered with Strict Industry Standards
*
With over 10 years of experience with Bosch and Siemens engine management systems and calibrations, Unitronic is able to utilize its expertise, industry leading tools and equipment to ensure an optimal calibration; delivering maximum performance, while maintaining complete OEM-like reliability and drivability.








*Extensively Tested Under Various Driving Conditions
*
Development begins using Unitronic’s in-house Maha Chassis dyno housed in an environmentally controlled cell; closely monitoring a plethora of operational data, utilizing industry leading calibration tools and resources. Beta calibrations are then tested in street and track scenarios, using multiple cars under various driving conditions. This engine calibration strategy ensures Unitronic Performance Software delivers maximum performance, OEM-like drivability and reliability anywhere in the world. Unitronic Performance Software is only released to its Clients once development is thoroughly completed in accordance to Unitronic’s strict standards.












This platform is supported with Unitronic’s UniCONNECT+ cable, empowering you to tune your vehicle from the comfort of your own home or garage. The cable and associated software allows you to install, and upgrade, your new Unitronic ECU tunes, flash back to stock file in addition to reading and clearing DTCs. This is a perfect option for people who like to be autonomous or who don't have a Unitronic Authorized Dealer nearby!










*
APPLICATIONS**

*
2017-2020 Audi S4 3.0TFSI EA839 (CWG)

2018-2020 Audi S5 3.0TFSI EA839 (CWG)

2018-2020 Audi SQ5 3.0TFSI EA839 (CWG)


*Hardware not compatible with the B9 SQ5
**Subject to ECU box code availability.


**​


----------

